

Show HN: jsFiddle++, a better jsFiddle - MichaelAza
http://jsfpp.tomodo.me/

======
dakridge
What about Dart language? Learn Dart has been on my todo list, jsFiddle++
would be a fun playground to do so

~~~
MichaelAza
AFAIK Dart isn't very widely used, but I'll check if there's a JS compiler for
that.

~~~
dakridge
I believe you are right, it is't widely used. But, if you ever find yourself
wanting to support it, I'll point you in the right direction:
[http://www.dartlang.org/docs/dart-up-and-
running/contents/ch...](http://www.dartlang.org/docs/dart-up-and-
running/contents/ch04-tools-dart2js.html)

------
sdolber
Great tool! The page took a while to load though...

------
vovafeldman
Nice, I was looking for something like that!

~~~
vovafeldman
Btw. Just tried LESS, and seems like there is some problem. Here's my simple
LESS code test: @color : "green";

div { border: 1px solid @{color}; }

~~~
antonwinter
i'm not familiar with the syntax you have here. i tried it without the quotes
on green and without the curly brackets on the color and it worked for me

[http://jsfpp.tomodo.me/4xaMK/](http://jsfpp.tomodo.me/4xaMK/)

------
amirlazarovich2
awesome work! One note though, I tried running an example but the JS didn't
load :(

------
gilikg
Could be very useful.

------
orenbarzilai
nice. what about github integration?

~~~
MichaelAza
jsFiddle already has support for forking, but I guess you could add something
like "fork to Gist". I'll look into that, thanks for the feedback!

